# Fixing Popcorn



## Timeloyd (May 20, 2006)

How do you fix your Popcorn? I like to cook White Popcorn in a large pot with just enough Canola oil to just cover the Popcorn. Then cover the pot while it pops. I think White Popcorn is the best type as there are hardly any old maids left as my Aunt called them.
    Fix-ing Popcorn, fix-ing Popcorn,
    Won't you come fix-ing Popcorn with me ? 
    When it is finished popping or slows down an awful lot according to the sound it makes I shut it off and put a bowl on top of the pot. I turn the Popcorn into it and then pour Soy Sauce on top of the Popcorn and mix it into the Popcorn. I use soy sauce in place of salt on it. ;^{)


----------



## Debbie (May 20, 2006)

you have to try... starshell red popcorn.. OMG its good!..   Can't seem to find it here in Canada... but umm there used to be a place online to get it
  The seed is actually red.. but the popcorn pops up nice and white.. and you don't have that chewy kernal... try it!  yummy!


----------



## Constance (May 20, 2006)

When I had the greenhouses, I sold a lot of bulk seeds. People seemed to really like the strawberry popcorn, which has red kernals on short ears. I don't know if that's the same cultivar, Debbie, but it it sure was popular.

I'm really lazy...I go for the Act III microwave popcorn.


----------



## bright (May 20, 2006)

I have something called "fireburst" popcorn.  It is red popcorn kernals and my mom sent it to me for Christmas.  It has a great, full flavor and I enjoy it best with cinnamon sugar and butter. 


BTW, everyone here knows how to pop regular popcorn in thier microwave right?  I don't want to repost...


----------



## Michelemarie (May 20, 2006)

I'm lazy, I microwavea bag of whatever brand is on sale that week.


----------



## Debbie (May 21, 2006)

I stopped eating microwave popcorn when this came out... I know its probably false.. but oh well.. regular old popcorn I like the taste better anyways  





*Chemicals in Microwave Popcorn
*if (document.layers) {document.write(''); document.close();}*coreAdsCreate('wnsz_20', 'loc', '100');**




*


   Scientists are taking a second look at the packaging of microwave popcorn. That's because a recent FDA study found that a coating used to make microwave popcorn bags grease resistant is seeping into popcorn. It's called a flurotelemer.  And it's made by Dupont, the same company that makes teflon. 
   One former Dupont senior scientist recently brought a 1987 internal memo to the government's attention. The memo warned more of the chemical was coming off the paper than originally thought. 
   Glenn Evers (Scientist) says: "Even before we cook the popcorn the butter is already contaminated with a paper flurochemical that will be absorbed into your blood and stay in your blood for a long, long time." 
   FDA scientists say popcorn is still safe since such small amounts of flurotelemers generally show up in the snack. 
   Now another government study, this one for the EPA, found perfluorooctanoic acid, or PFOA, which can be extracted from the chemical, causes cancer in animals -and is "likely to be carcinogenic to humans." 
   Further testing is underway. Dupont says they very confident in the results of the FDA study, and they feel consumers should feel safe about using this product too. 
   However, the popcorn council says companies are moving away from using this coating on their bags. 


 


The scientists found that a significant percentage of the fluorotelomers migrated from the bags to the popcorn oil, resulting in levels of 3–4 mg/kg. These concentrations are hundreds of times higher than the amount of PFOA that could migrate from nonstick cookware the first time it is heated above 175 °C. Because the surface area of a microwave popcorn bag is about 1000 square centimeters, a person consuming a bag’s worth could take up to 110 micrograms of fluorotelomers, according to three toxicologists who performed these calculations on the condition of anonymity.
Toxicologists commonly convert such an exposure into a human dose by dividing by the average adult body weight, 65 kg. This means that the average dose of fluorotelomers from each bag of popcorn is 1.7 micrograms per kilogram. Children who ate a whole bag would get a higher dose.
Scientists don’t currently know how readily humans can metabolize fluorotelomers to PFOA, says University of Alberta (Canada) biochemist Jonathan Martin. But in a recent article in _Chemico-Biological Interactions_, he reports that rat liver cells can directly convert 1.4% of fluorotelomer alcohol to PFOA. Another 7% of the fluorotelomer alcohol is metabolized to intermediate acids that are also expected to eventually degrade to PFOA. So a conservative estimate for the conversion from fluorotelomers to PFOA is 1%. This means that a person eating a whole bag of popcorn could take up 0.017 ppb of PFOA.
Given that the average PFOA content of human blood is about 4 ppb, a person would have to eat about 300 bags of microwave popcorn over 5–10 years (about a bag a week) if all the PFOA in their blood came from the snack. Toxicologists say that 5–10 years is an appropriate timescale for such a calculation because PFOA is reported to have a long half-life in humans, about 4 years. Although most people probably do not eat a bag a week, Americans do wolf down 39 million pounds, or about 156 million bags every year, according to the Snack Manufacturers Association. Consumption of just 10 bags of microwave popcorn a year could contribute about 20% of the average blood PFOA levels, say the scientists interviewed anonymously for this article.
“This dose is certainly not insignificant,” Martin says. “Scientists should be, and are, considering polyfluorinated precursors [such as the fluorotelomers] as a potential human exposure pathway to perfluorinated acids, including PFOA,” he adds.
Microwave popcorn bags probably represent the worst-case scenario for getting PFOA precursors into foods, Begley notes. This is because the amount of fluorotelomers in the coatings is high and because popcorn bags get very hot—they heat up to more than 200 °C in just a minute or two. These temperatures significantly increase the potential for migration of the packaging components to foods, he says.
Fluorotelomer coatings are not used in all microwave snack-food packaging. For example, microwavable stuffed sandwiches like Hot Pockets and microwave pizza do not use paper coated with fluorotelomers, according to Begley, who says that he’s still conducting research on other papers and coatings. 

EPA investigating vapors from microwave popcorn 
By the Associated Press
The Environmental Protection Agency is studying the chemicals released into the air when a bag of microwave popcorn is popped or opened. 
Exposure to vapors from butter flavoring in microwave popcorn has been linked to a rare lung disease contracted by factory workers in Missouri, Illinois, Iowa and Nebraska. The National Institute for Occupational Safety and Health has said it suspects the chemical diacetyl caused the illnesses. 
However, health officials insist people who microwave popcorn and eat it at home are not in danger. 
In the first direct study of chemicals contained in one of the nation's most popular snack foods, the EPA's Indoor Environment Management Branch at Research Triangle Park, N.C., is examining the type and amount of chemicals emitted from microwave popcorn bags. 
Further research would be needed to determine any health effects of those chemicals and whether consumers are at risk, said Jacky Rosati, an EPA scientist involved in the study. 
"Once we know what chemicals are and the amounts, somebody else can look at the health effects," Rosati said Wednesday. 
About 50 brands, batches and flavors of microwave popcorn — from super-buttery to sugary sweet "kettle corn" — are being tested, she said. 
"Obviously, we are looking at diacetyl because it is a known compound that will come off this popcorn. But we're not looking at that alone," Rosati said. 
The EPA study began last fall and is expected to be completed this year. It likely will be submitted for peer review before being made public, Thompson said. 
Rosati started the study after hearing a presentation on popcorn workers who became sick at the Gilster-Mary Lee Corp. plant in Jasper, Mo. 
The National Institute for Occupational Safety and Health has linked diacetyl to the respiratory illnesses found in workers who mix the microwave popcorn flavorings. Investigators believe the chemical becomes hazardous when it is heated and there is repeated exposure to large quantities over a long time. 
Thirty former workers at the Jasper plant are suing two butter flavoring manufacturers. 
The Flavor and Extract Manufacturers Association based in Washington, D.C., said the flavor ingredients in microwave popcorn pose no threat to consumers. 
The Food and Drug Administration, which regulates food additives, also considers butter flavoring to be safe for consumer use. 
"I haven't seen anything that would give us any reason to suspect this is something we should make a high priority," said George Pauli, acting director of the FDA's office of food additive safety. 
United States consumers bought $1.33 billion worth of microwave popcorn in 2000, said Ann Wilkes, spokeswoman for the Snack Food Association.


----------



## bethzaring (May 21, 2006)

I use a hot air pop corn popper, it seems to pop all kernels. Then I pour on the butter


----------



## mudbug (May 21, 2006)

I don't fix popcorn much.  I go to the movies and let them fix it for me.  And yes, extra butter.


----------



## Mylegsbig (May 21, 2006)

wow, a sane post with no gimmicks


----------



## kimbaby (May 22, 2006)

I buy the movie theater variety of microwave pop corn. its really tasty.


----------



## middie (May 22, 2006)

Butter Lover's Microwave popcorn for me.
I like microwave Kettle Corn too


----------



## katluvscake (May 22, 2006)

I like to make my popcorn over a campfire.  You use the big pot with a handle that you spin around.  It is such a great treat.


----------



## AllenOK (May 22, 2006)

I'd be interested in trying some red popcorn.  One of the grocery stores around here sells black popcorn.  I've been meaning to give it a try.


----------



## middie (May 23, 2006)

I've seen purple kernels but never the red.


----------



## Debbie (May 23, 2006)

middie said:
			
		

> I've seen purple kernels but never the red.


 

wee found the web site I used to buy from.. doubt they will sell to Canada now though.. http://www.popcornlovers.com/15-oz-bottle-Fireworks-Popcorn-P2C1.aspx I used to buy like 25 pounds or something... if you buy a bunch there was no shipping charge.. not sure they do that anymore or not.. 


this one was my absolute favorite !!! : 
*Starshell Red:* _Pops up light, crispy and powder white, with a rich, delicious flavor_


hope its ok to post this... hmmm sorry if I made a boo boo


----------



## desertland (May 23, 2006)

This is marginally off-topic, but it still applies to popcorn   I've found that rather than sprinkling on dehydrated cheese powder, you can add grated cheese ontop of the popcorn and it's actually quite good!  ...much better than the "artificial" cheese popcorn =)


----------



## Chopstix (May 24, 2006)

Am not a popcorn connoisseur. Ordinary popcorn is fine for me as long as it hasn't been stored too long (to avoid 'old maids').  I microwave the popcorn with nothing at all, place the popcorn in a big bowl, then pour extra virgin olive oil to coat all the popcorn, then sprinkle salt. Yum!!!  Tastes better than buttered popcorn. And I don't have to worry about cholesterol!


----------



## AllenOK (Jul 25, 2006)

Ok, I just bought some of the "Black Jewel" popcorn, and popped up a little bit today.  Not sure if I popped it right, but I seem to have about the same amount of "old maids" that I would get out of a bag of microwave.  Maybe I have an older bag?

It tastes pretty good, but I can't really taste a flavor difference over regular popcorn.  I got a 2 lb bag for $2.59.


----------



## Bangbang (Jul 25, 2006)

middie said:
			
		

> Butter Lover's Microwave popcorn for me.
> I like microwave Kettle Corn too


 
Thats what we eat. I have not popped corn in a pan for decades. Soy sauce on popcorn


----------



## Constance (Jul 25, 2006)

Timeloyd will not be able to answer this post, as he has been banned from the forum.


----------



## expatgirl (Jul 25, 2006)

IGNORE this if you have high cholesterol------the best popcorn I ever had was my grandmother's--she used bacon grease--she kept the grease in an old teapot with a strainer in it-----OMG it was so good and she always made up some fresh lemonade to go with it.


----------



## TATTRAT (Jul 25, 2006)

expatgirl said:
			
		

> IGNORE this if you have high cholesterol------the best popcorn I ever had was my grandmother's--she used bacon grease--she kept the grease in an old teapot with a strainer in it-----OMG it was so good and she always made up some fresh lemonade to go with it.




WOW! Yet another use for bacon! I love this idea, to bad for my poor,poor arteries.


----------



## expatgirl (Jul 25, 2006)

I know----but man it was to die for it was so flavorful!!!


----------



## JoAnn L. (Jul 25, 2006)

I buy the mini bags with butter you put in the microwave. It's just the right amount.


----------



## DinaFine (Jul 25, 2006)

Seems llike enough reasons not to make microwaved popcorn.  I dare say that Movie theatre popcorn would be no better since it must invariably be prepared with hydrogenated oil, and then have  margarine poured on top of it.  I make organic popcorn in a popcorn pumper which is convenient.  I discovered a seasoned type of olive oil to pour on it which is very good.


----------



## expatgirl (Jul 25, 2006)

What is a popcorn pumper?


----------



## buckytom (Jul 26, 2006)

well, you put your mouth around one end, then grab the handle on the other, when no one's looking...


----------



## DinaFine (Jul 26, 2006)

desertland said:
			
		

> This is marginally off-topic, but it still applies to popcorn  I've found that rather than sprinkling on dehydrated cheese powder, you can add grated cheese ontop of the popcorn and it's actually quite good! ...much better than the "artificial" cheese popcorn =)
> 
> [Ive done this a lot, when My children were little they liked it. much better than plain butter.  Olive oil and grated cheese. Maybe some grated parmesan also. yum]


----------



## DinaFine (Jul 27, 2006)

expatgirl said:
			
		

> What is a popcorn pumper?
> 
> [A machine that pops the popcorn with hot air, so you dont need oil and dont have messy pans to clean up.  No chance of burned popcorn.  They were very popular in the eighties.  Come to think of it, I dont see them much around anymore, but I'm sure they can still be found.  The popcorn comes out dry and plain tasting, so I like to mix things in after poping, oil, salt, cheese, seasonings etc. ]


----------



## Claire (Jul 28, 2006)

expatgirl, that's how my mom made it, and a few times a year I ingore what anyone says and pop mine in bacon fat!!!!  By the way, when you cook it in bacon fat, it is so flavorful you do NOT need butter, and less salt. So it is a trade-off.  I've never heard of anyone else doing this and it is still my favorite.

When we went to drive in movies (yes, I'm that old!) Mom used to take a huge paper bag.  Then she'd pop the aforementioned bacon fat popcorn.  Put in the paper bag with potato chips, and if we were feeling "rich" (notice, not rich enough to buy our treats and the movies!), we might get some fritos or cheetos mixed in.  This "party mix" is still a favorite of us girls for parties -- popcorn mixed with various bagged chips.  Anyway, all would go into a big paper grocery bag and mixed (made the expensive bagged chips go further).  Then she'd make up a gallon or so of Kool-Aid.  We'd get in the station wagon in our jammies, and she'd hope like heck that we'd fall asleep, fat and happy, after the first (childrens) feature so she and dad could enjoy the more adult-themed second.  We'd flop in the back of the station wagon with our favorite pillows and blankets, munch and snooze off.


----------



## Claire (Jul 28, 2006)

By the way, those of you with kids and grands, this fall, when the decorative cobs of dried "Indian" corn come out, gather the kids around the microwave, put an ear in and nuke it (try it yourself first to make sure it works, but I've never had it fail).  Whiile it isn't the tastiest popcorn (after all, what we eat is grown specifically for that purpose), it shows kids -- who need to learn -- where their food comes from.


----------



## expatgirl (Jul 28, 2006)

Wow, Claire--I remember those days and especially going to drive-ins--"Planet of the  Apes" will always be special because that's when my Dad came home ALIVE from Viet Nam and we all piled into the car to see it.  Glad to know that bacon flavored popcorn isn't a secret.  Thanks for the memories.


----------



## Claire (Jul 29, 2006)

expat, you and I obviously have a lot in common. I distinctly remember shopping for trailers to live in when we expected Dad to be ordered to Vietnam. His orders came through, and they were for Germany rather than the expected Vietnam. There was a lot of celebrating (and baby sister 9 mos later!).


----------



## expatgirl (Jul 31, 2006)

Claire said:
			
		

> expat, you and I obviously have a lot in common. I distinctly remember shopping for trailers to live in when we expected Dad to be ordered to Vietnam. His orders came through, and they were for Germany rather than the expected Vietnam. There was a lot of celebrating (and baby sister 9 mos later!).




You're right, Claire, we really do, only I didn't get a baby sister 9 months later!!!


----------



## kimbaby (Jul 31, 2006)

Orville Redenbockers movie theater style microwave popcorn for me


----------



## pouncermom (Aug 4, 2006)

I love baby rice popcorn.  No hulls, such a great taste to it, and it makes the cutest popping noises you have ever heard.
Wonderful stuff!!!


----------

